# help with boat speaker placement



## cs2photo (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm considering replacing the Polk Audio coaxial speakers in the rear of my boat with a high end 2-channel system.

By clicking on the link you can see what I currently have and what I'd like to do.

My thoughts are to remove the 2 Polk audio coaxials and replace with an 8" midbase with tweeter component system. I'd also like to add a 10" or 12" in the area indicated. If I go with a 10" sub and two 8" for mid, am I losing an important component of my soundstage with no 5" or 6" component in this two channel setup?

Also, where this system will be mount is significant in terms of volume or area. There are no dividers or areas that are sealed off below the bench seating. This is another reason I'm leaning toward the 8" for the mids. There is a pretty good amount of open space that would accommodate a larger speaker setup.

Thanks for any advice!

http://www.cs2photography.com/wetsounds.jpg


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice boat. I'll take a shot at this. My first inclination is man that's a ton of water about to be dropped on whatever you put there. I like the further forward spot maybe a little less drenched?? No tower?? Ok, well I don't think there's anything wrong necessarily with what you want to do. No, your not "missing" any midrange by using 8" mids with separate tweets. How rigid is this area for all these speakers?? Even just an IB sub, and the 8's for that matter, will try to vibrate themselves loose so keep that in mind. Some fiberglass on boats is really thin in the cabin area so hopefully you checked that out. Post up some pics to this thread when your done, love to see it.


----------



## cs2photo (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, the water will be present, that's why I'm going with the waterproof speakers made by WETSOUNDS. They are extremely durable and are totally fine for this application.

As far as the thickness of the fiberglass, I'd have to see how rigid this is - this is a good point. Maybe I can reinforce this area with DYNAMAT or some other sound deadening material. I presume the DYNAMAT products also help with making things a little more rigid as well.

I'll keep you posted as the project progresses.

Thanks!


----------



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

Dynamat would be fairly useless for adding rigidity

If it were my boat I would go with the sub and a 7.7" -8" component set. Im not familiar with the construction of that particular boat, but its possible you could have to add some structure to stiffen up the seat. My preferred method would be marine grade tropical plywood and a bit of fiberglass work on the inside of the seat.

ps It seems as if I have seen wetsounds stuff online before but have never had any experience with it.
I usually use JL Audio marine stuff.


----------

